# Hilfe, ich habe zuviel Grafikspeicher!



## KiIlBiIl (1. August 2015)

Hallo,

habe vorgestern auch auf Windows 10 geupdatet. Funktioniert soweit auch alles Prima, nur habe ich das Problem das mein Grafikspeicher (Ich habe 2x 780 SLI mit je 3gb Speicher) zuviel angezeigt wird. Ich habe was davon gelesen das DX12 den Speicher von 2 Karten zusammenzählt. Habe ich nun 6GB Speicher? Ich meine wäre ja cool wenn es so wäre  Die Speicherauslastung liegt bei ca 140% (4,5GB ca.)

Bei DXDiag wird mir unter Anzeige z.b Gesamtspeicher ca 14132 MB angezeigt! 
Hängt der Arbeitspeicher da auch mit drin? Das sind bei mir auch 16 GB

Will das nur einmal bestätigt haben, nicht das was am Treiber oder an den Karten kaputt ist! (Treiber habe ich zwei ausprobiert, den aktuellen und den Vorgänger, beide das selbe Phänomen)

Hier mal meine Restlichen Systemspezifikationen:

INTEL Core i7 4820K  (OC 4,5 Ghz)EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3 GB GDDR5 2 Way SLI 
Asus Rampage IV 
16,0 GB GEIL DDR3-1600  
SSD Samsung 830 
Silverstone Raven II Midi Tower 
Acer HN274H B 120 Hz 3D Monitor 
BenQ GL2450 Monitor
Watercooling


Vielleicht hat jemand das selbe Problem, wusste nicht unter welchen Begriffen ich suchen sollte... 

Gruß
KillBill


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass die Anzeige das RAM addiert, obwohl es in Games nicht nutzbar ist. Da "sind" also 6GB, aber es wird in Games bei 3GB bleiben. Du kannst das doch einfach mal testen in einem Spiel, das ne RAM-Anzeige hat - zB GTA V glaub ich. Oder mit dem MSI Afterburner mal nachsehen, das zeigt auch die Grafik-RAM-Belegung an.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (1. August 2015)

Ich sag ja, die Auslastung geht über 100% und zeigt ca 4 Gb an bei z.b ARK: Survival Evolved


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

Also, mit einem Tool wie MSI-Afterburner ausgelesen? Wäre durchaus denkbar, dass das mit DX12 nun möglich ist.


----------



## KiIlBiIl (1. August 2015)

Ja, mit AIDA64 und CPUZ ausgelesen! Beide Programme zeigen mit werte über 3GB an.


----------



## BiJay (1. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass die Anzeige das RAM addiert, obwohl es in Games nicht nutzbar ist. Da "sind" also 6GB, aber es wird in Games bei 3GB bleiben. Du kannst das doch einfach mal testen in einem Spiel, das ne RAM-Anzeige hat - zB GTA V glaub ich. Oder mit dem MSI Afterburner mal nachsehen, das zeigt auch die Grafik-RAM-Belegung an.


GTA V zeigt nur an, wieviel Grafikspeicher für die Einstellungen von Nöten ist. Bin da aber auch immer skeptisch. Bei GTA V wird angezeigt, dass 2 GB von Nöten sind, habe aber nur 1,25 GB und es läuft super.

Aber ja, DirectX 12 soll den Grafikspeicher bei mehreren Grafikkarten besser ausnutzen können, sodass man quasi insgesamt mehr hat als nur das von einer, aber auch nicht direkt das Doppelte bei zwei Grafikkarten. Keine Ahnung, ob das auch für alle Anwendungen gilt.


----------



## hobbyzocking (4. August 2015)

Ich bin zwar Laie, ABER... zuviel grafikspeicher, gibts das wirklich?? Läuft nicht eher alles umso flüssiger, je mehr keistung ich habe? Kann das mal nen profi erklären? thxful!


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

hobbyzocking schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Laie, ABER... zuviel grafikspeicher, gibts das wirklich?? Läuft nicht eher alles umso flüssiger, je mehr keistung ich habe? Kann das mal nen profi erklären? thxful!


 Er meinte das mit "zu viel RAM" entweder ironisch oder aber in dem Sinne, dass vlt. FÄLSCHLICHERWEISE zu viel angezeigt wird, und wenn dann ein Spielt den Speicher nutzen will, der gar nicht da ist, DANN könnte es eher Probleme geben als wenn wenig Speicher, der aber dann korrekt angezeigt vorhanden ist. 

Ansonsten gilt aber, dass "mehr RAM" nicht automatisch "mehr Leistung" bedeutet. Wenn ein Spiel sowieso nur zB 2GB belegt, dann  ist es egal, ob die Karte 3 oder 4GB hat: da hast du keinen Vorteil mit "mehr" RAM. Aber wenn ein Spiel bzw. ein Grafikmodus dieses Spiels 2GB wirklich braucht und immer wieder mal was löschen muss, um neuen Platz zu schaffen, weil die Grafikkarte nur 2GB hat, dann würde die gleiche Karte mit 3GB bestückt einen Vorteil bringen, weil dann keine Verzögerung durch das "Platz schaffen" entsteht. Dann ist die Karte halt zB dauernd mit 2,5GB belegt. Und für manche Grafikeinstellungen bei einigen Games brauchst du halt zB mind 3GB RAM, damit es überhaupt geht - ansonsten musst du halt bei den Details etwas runterstellen. Wenn du aber wiederum ne Karte hast, deren Grafikchip einfach zu schwach ist, dann bringt auch mehr RAM nichts. zB sagen wir mal eine GTX 750 mit 2GB schafft Witcher 3 auf hohen Einstellungen nur mit 15 FPS, dann würden Dir auch 8GB RAM nicht wirklich was bringen. 

Das heißt: sehr viel Speicher zu haben muss nicht unbedingt auch was bringen, aber für bestimmte Grafikeinstellungen bei bestimmten Games muss man halt eine Mindestmenge haben, und wenn man zu WENIG Speicher hat, der Chip aber an sich stark genug wäre, dann hättest du mit mehr Speicher für den gleichen Grafikchip natürlich ne Steigerung.  


RAM kannst Du Dir als Analogie zB wie Sportreifen vorstellen: für ne schnelle Runde mit 8:20Min auf der Nordschleife des Nürburgrings brauchst du auch gute Reifen (also viel RAM  ), aber das nutzt nur was, wenn auch das Auto (die Grafikkarte) gut genug ist. Mit nem 100PS-VW Polo kannst du die besten Sportreifen der Welt draufmachen: da schaffst du nicht mal ansatzweise ne 9Min-Runde...   wenn du wiederum nen Porsche 911 Carrera hast, da aber nur normale Ganzjahres 0815-Reifen, wirst du auch keine gute Zeit schaffen, aber mit guten Sportreifen sind die 8:20-30 drin.


----------



## BiJay (4. August 2015)

hobbyzocking schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Laie, ABER... zuviel grafikspeicher, gibts das wirklich?? Läuft nicht eher alles umso flüssiger, je mehr keistung ich habe? Kann das mal nen profi erklären? thxful!


Ja, ab einem gewissen Wert ist mehr Grafikspeicher nutzlos. Das Spiel wird dann nicht schneller laufen, wenn du mehr Grafikspeicher hast und das Spiel den nicht nutzen kann. Mehr Grafikspeicher hilft eher mehr Details anzuzeigen, also die Einstellungen höher stellen zu können, weil dann hochauflösendere Texturen und mehr Objekte in den Speicher passen. Wenn man zu wenig Grafikspeicher hat, merkt man das generell daran, dass es zu Nachladerucklern kommt, das Spiel also für einen kurzen Moment einfriert oder die FPS stark runtergehen. Oder das Spiel startet erst gar nicht bzw. stürzt ab.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2015)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben daß DX 12 noch gar nicht gibt und erst zum Ende des Jahres rauskommt.

Zb hier: Microsoft kündigt DirectX 12 als Software-Update für Ende 2015 an | 3DCenter.org


----------



## BiJay (5. August 2015)

DirectX 12 kam mit Windows 10 zum Release. Da braucht man keine uralten News (20. März 2014) rauszukramen.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2015)

War nur die erste x-beliebige News...

Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gelesen daß es in den nächsten Monaten per Update nachgereicht werden soll. Deswegen bin ich etwas verwirrt. Ich bekomm Win 10 bei mir partout nicht zum laufen (fährt nur hoch bis die Updates installiert sind, danach ists Zappenduster).


----------



## BiJay (5. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung, was du liest, aber eine kurze Google Suche ergibt sogar, dass DirectX 12 schon seit Januar in der Windows 10 Technical Preview ist: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-10/1de23c48-ca72-43d4-8e3e-f8cad1f8d1ad


----------



## Dragnir (5. August 2015)

Also, ich habe heute nun auch auf Win 10 Pro "geupgraded" und dxdiag zeigt mir lustigerweise auch 6085MB Grafikspeicher an (270X mit 2GB ist verbaut ^^)
Warum auch immer. RAM sind 8GB das ist es also auch nicht was addiert wird. Die Auslagerungsdatei (system-kontrolliert) ist es auch nicht.
Was soll's solange es läuft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2015)

Manchmal sind es auch die Tools - bei meiner R9 290 zeigen einige nur 3GB an, hat aber 4GB. Mit GPU-Z müsste man es zuverlässig auslesen können.


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du liest, aber eine kurze Google Suche ergibt sogar, dass DirectX 12 schon seit Januar in der Windows 10 Technical Preview ist: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-10/1de23c48-ca72-43d4-8e3e-f8cad1f8d1ad



Hier, eine News von Chip.de, heute. Service Pack 1 für Windows 10 ist da: Cumulative Update verfügbar - CHIP

Ich quote 





> DirectX 12: Mehr Details, mehr Performance
> Vermutlich mit demselben Windows-10-Update wird auch die Grafikschnittstelle DirectX 12 veröffentlicht. Diese soll nicht nur deutliche Geschwindigkeitssprünge ermöglichen, sondern bringt auch neue Berechnungsverfahren für noch realistischere Grafiken mit.



Da war ich wohl nicht der einzige der etwas "gehört" hat....


----------



## BiJay (6. August 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hier, eine News von Chip.de, heute. Service Pack 1 für Windows 10 ist da: Cumulative Update verfügbar - CHIP
> 
> Ich quote
> 
> Da war ich wohl nicht der einzige der etwas "gehört" hat....


Du glaubst mir immer noch nicht? Windows 10 and DirectX 12 released! - DirectX Developer Blog - Site Home - MSDN Blogs


----------



## Vordack (6. August 2015)

Es geht doch nicht um "nicht glauben", es geht mir darum Dir zu zeigen daß ich normalerweise schon drauf achte was ich lese und daß meine Frage nicht so unberechtigt war wie Du sie hast aussehen lassen  Aber anscheinend weiß selbst Chip nicht daß es schon released ist  Und die haben funktionierende Win 10, nicht so wie ich


----------



## Dragnir (6. August 2015)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die ganze Diskussion nicht, Windows 10 wurde von Anfang an MIT Dx12 angepriesen. Das kam nicht mit dem letzten/neuesten Service Pack sondern war von jeher Bestandteil von Windows 10. Punkt.


----------

